# Transitioning from inside dog to outside dog.



## SirFunk (May 24, 2012)

I have a ~2 year old rescued beagle mix named Maya. I have had her for almost a year and she has lived inside the whole time (with a front yard tieout for short periods. I know. Not Ideal)

I am moving to a new house with a _really nice_ fully (privacy) fenced yard and we are wanting to move Maya to being a primarily outside dog. The yard, much to my surprise, in addition to being fully fenced in has a ~10x20 dog pen inside it with a house and covered eating area.

I am wondering if anyone has any advice on making this transition. Maya is super well crate trained so my thoughts are: for the first few days put her crate in the outside pen (next to the dog house). Since she is comfortable in her crate this will hopefully help her get used to being outside and make her comfortable in the pen area so that can be her main 'home' (she will have free reign of the yard most of the time but I want her to sleep in the house in the pen).

I am also thinking for the first few days I will only let her out of the pen when she is on a leash to potty. It would be nice if I could train her to only relieve herself in a certain part of the yard to ease cleanup. I'm not sure this is a realistic expectation though.

After the first few days I think it might be a good idea to keep her in the pen (without the crate) so she gets used to the pen and the doghouse inside of it. I also think it may be important to keep her penned up for the first week or so, so that she gets over a little of the separation anxiety of no longer being able to jump on my lap while I am trying to get work done. We will spend a lot of time outside with her but I don't want her to think she can come bark at the back door to get in all the time.

Also, what about winter. Winters here are moderate... It snows a few times each winter and it get get down to 20sish. At what temperature should I consider bringing her inside (In the cold weather she'll live in the finished basement).


Does anyone else have any tips for making this transition good for my dog and me?


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

My first question is why would you want to make her an outside dog in the first place?


----------



## SirFunk (May 24, 2012)

Well, a few reasons. One being that she _really_ enjoys the outdoors. I generally don't have time to keep taking her out (although I guess a fully fenced in yard would make that easier) so I think living by default in the yard will be better for her. Also, I sometimes have days that I have to work 10+ hours with very short breaks. It has in the past been quite stressful (for me and my dog) to drive 20 minutes each way home to let her out on my 30 minute break. Lastly, the other person I am moving in with (a cat owner) doesn't really want a dog living in the house and there isn't much I can do about that.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Whose name is on the lease? If both or you are then you both have a day in what happens, if the cat owner is then there might not be much you can do about it.

My dogs stay outside in their fenced yard during the day & only come in at night or if no one is at home (we live out in the boonies & there are venomous snakes during the day & coyotes & other critters at night. 

Also I don't know where you live but here in Texas, unless you have adequate shade (we have a huge covered deck on the front yard & a smaller one on the back, plus two swimming pools we keep filled with play water that we dump every few days) BUT even with all that, if it gets too hot I will brim them in.

Maybe the cat owner would meet half way if you say she only comes in if you are not there & at night (always into a crate in your room).


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

SirFunk said:


> Well, a few reasons. One being that she _really_ enjoys the outdoors. I generally don't have time to keep taking her out (although I guess a fully fenced in yard would make that easier) so I think living by default in the yard will be better for her. Also, I sometimes have days that I have to work 10+ hours with very short breaks. It has in the past been quite stressful (for me and my dog) to drive 20 minutes each way home to let her out on my 30 minute break. Lastly, the other person I am moving in with (a cat owner) doesn't really want a dog living in the house and there isn't much I can do about that.


Why not a doggy door and socialize the dog to the cat and tell the cat owner to get over themselves? Dogs and cats can live together without any bad things happening to the cat, particularly if you gate off a section of the house for the cat when it wants to be away from the dog.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

So, you're moving in with someone who doesn't want to deal with your dog? huh.

At least bring the dog in at night.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

It's way too hot to have a dog outside right now.. I had my two out today for about an hour and all three of us were completely exhausted and we didn't even do anything, we just sat there and panted/sweat respectively. A dog used to being indoors will not adjust well to being relegated to the outdoors away from her human.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

How much time are you planning on spending outside with her? I think it's one thing to have a dog safely contained outside with a climate controlled dog house for periods of time during the day, but I can't imagine a dog who is used to being with her humans being happy living outside, regardless of how much she likes being outside.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Roman chose to stay outside at night especially... where he prefers.
But in the daytime... he is with me inside from the time I wake till time before I go to sleep.









































Dogs like humans will need social bonding.
Especially for a "solo" dog (like mine) without anyone else (dogs especially) to play with...

Roman's buddy visits him all the time...







That dauchshund roams free...


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Why not just rehome her? You don't have time, you chose a home she's not allowed in, it seems she'd be better off somewhere else.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Amaryllis said:


> Why not just rehome her? You don't have time, you chose a home she's not allowed in, it seems she'd be better off somewhere else.


Honestly... I agree with this.

You're moving somewhere she's not wanted or welcome, you're throwing an indoor dog outside, and in the winter you will force her to live in the basement.
I'd just look for her a new home. 

And think, if the dog isn't wanted inside, what will happen when she starts digging or barking or crying from loneliness?


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

If someone told me my dogs has to live outside I would tell them not to let the gate hit them in their you-know-what on the way out.

Tell the cat owner it's a two way street ask them how they would feel if you tossed their cat outside for who knows what to happen to it?


----------



## Beagles (Jun 4, 2013)

SirFunk said:


> I have a ~2 year old rescued beagle mix named Maya. I have had her for almost a year and she has lived inside the whole time (with a front yard tieout for short periods. I know. Not Ideal)
> 
> I am moving to a new house with a _really nice_ fully (privacy) fenced yard and we are wanting to move Maya to being a primarily outside dog. The yard, much to my surprise, in addition to being fully fenced in has a ~10x20 dog pen inside it with a house and covered eating area.
> 
> ...


Personally, I would skip the crate and just put her in the pen with some of her toys/blanket in the pen/dog house for her to get comfortable with and keep the crate in the house where she'll be on cold/nasty nights. (I do like the idea of her being with you at night better though!)
If she goes in the back door even once, she will know that that is the portal in and will probably bark/whine/scratch at it when she gets bored regardless... that is if she's like any beagle I've ever met. Beagles are also notorious diggers and escape artists, so be prepared. Especially if she already has separation anxiety problems.


----------



## SirFunk (May 24, 2012)

Amaryllis said:


> Why not just rehome her? You don't have time, you chose a home she's not allowed in, it seems she'd be better off somewhere else.


I assure that if she seems unhappy with the new arrangement this is what will happen.


----------



## SirFunk (May 24, 2012)

Beagles said:


> Personally, I would skip the crate and just put her in the pen with some of her toys/blanket in the pen/dog house for her to get comfortable with and keep the crate in the house where she'll be on cold/nasty nights. (I do like the idea of her being with you at night better though!)
> If she goes in the back door even once, she will know that that is the portal in and will probably bark/whine/scratch at it when she gets bored regardless... that is if she's like any beagle I've ever met. Beagles are also notorious diggers and escape artists, so be prepared. Especially if she already has separation anxiety problems.



Thanks. This is more the type of advice that I am looking for rather than all of the criticism. I know plenty of people who have dogs that are excursively outside dogs and are perfectly happy. I definitely won't do anything that will jeopardize my dog's health or happiness.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

SirFunk said:


> Thanks. This is more the type of advice that I am looking for rather than all of the criticism. I know plenty of people who have dogs that are excursively outside dogs and are perfectly happy. I definitely won't do anything that will jeopardize my dog's health or happiness.


The people who suggested your rehoming Maya were not only referring to the fact that you want to make her an outside dog but to your saying you don't have time for her, I think.

Personally, I think you should at least introduce the dog and the cat to each other, very progressively, instead of putting the dog outside without even trying. Dogs and cats can become great friends, and can even live happy lives just tolerating each other. I have a cat and a dog and while they are not the best friends in the world, they have no problems being in the same room, for example, and leave each other alone. You could also keep Maya outside certain areas inside the house where the cat could retreat if she annoys him/her (for example, if your house has two floors, keep Maya on the ground floor thanks to a baby gate down the stairs, which the cat will easily be able to jump over to go upstairs)


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Whistlejacket said:


> The people who suggested your rehoming Maya were not only referring to the fact that you want to make her an outside dog but to your saying you don't have time for her, I think.
> 
> Personally, I think you should at least introduce the dog and the cat to each other, very progressively, instead of putting the dog outside without even trying.


These are the two things that I think raised most peoples' hackles. For one, it sounds like the poor dog is just being dumped in the backyard since there's a new housemate that simply won't deal with the dog at all. For another, it sounds like no attempt is being made at compromise here. The person with the cat says that they don't want the dog inside and that's the end of it? Hopefully that's not how living with this person is going to go.

There are so many other things worth trying BEFORE banishing the dog to the outside, but it seems like those weren't even considered as options here.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

SirFunk said:


> Thanks. This is more the type of advice that I am looking for rather than all of the criticism. I know plenty of people who have dogs that are excursively outside dogs and are perfectly happy. I definitely won't do anything that will jeopardize my dog's health or happiness.


I have a strictly outdoor dog. He's fine. In fact, he hates it inside.
But he's always been an outdoor dog, and he's allowed to come in when the weather gets bad.

There are dogs that do fine outside, but I can tell you that most dogs that have been allowed to live indoors their entire life will not enjoy being outside. Most every dog likes to be outside for the better part of the day, but I can tell you very, very few enjoy being out there alone.

You will be making your dog live outside, in a new, strange place, and only allowing the dog inside in the basement.

Your dog will be facing many dangerous outside, including weather, health risks, escape risks, poisoning, stealing. The dog will most likely start crying and barking from boredom or loneliness, because you said yourself you don't have time for her, and this will cause the neighbors to complain. This will lead to a lot of other issues. She may start digging in the yard, which will lead to issues.

Worst of all, you're moving her to a home where she flat out is not welcome. When your dog starts becoming a nuisance, you will likely be faced with two options: rehome yourself, or rehome the dog. 

If you're allowed to keep your dog in the house, do it. Don't force her to live outside and be lonely for the sake of a cat and it's prissy owner. I have 3 dogs, 2 cats and 2 rats and a fish and they every one live in harmony with each other. 
But if you're just not allowed to keep her inside, it would be my advice you find her a home that was equal to or greater than the quality of the one she's used to. You're going to be flipping her world upside down anyway.


----------



## seaboxador (Sep 23, 2012)

> Lastly, the other person I am moving in with (a cat owner) doesn't really want a dog living in the house and there isn't much I can do about that.


Honestly, move in with someone else. You're already doing that person's bidding and you're obviously not on equal footing. Finding roommates isn't that hard. Why not find someone who either likes dogs or has dogs?


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

seaboxador said:


> Honestly, move in with someone else. You're already doing that person's bidding and you're obviously not on equal footing. Finding roommates isn't that hard. Why not find someone who either likes dogs or has dogs?


This. That is all


----------



## CaitlinandLudo (Apr 20, 2013)

Clearly you are thinking about your own well being and not the dogs. When you signed on to adopt a dog, you signed on for life. You're being selfish by forcing an inside dog to be an outside dog. Think about the best thing for the dog is first- not you. That dog depends on you to keep it alive, not the other way around. Please re-home the dog or find a rescue that will find a home beneficial to the dog, who will get the attention and love it deserves.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

SirFunk said:


> I assure that if she seems unhappy with the new arrangement this is what will happen.


How would you know? You'll never be home, and when you are home, the dog will be outside.

Everybody who wants to throw their dog outside says the same thing: _My dog loves it outside!_ Yeah, well, I love cake. I don't want to eat it for every meal. There are some dogs who truly dislike inside. Your dog obviously isn't one of them, or she'd've been outside by now.


----------



## surlys_mom (Jul 5, 2013)

I feel like a lot of the responses on this thread have completely sidestepped the "constructive" part of constructive criticism. Our responses should help the OP to make an informed, educated choice. 

OP, do you truly think the dog wants to be an outside dog, or are you having bigger problems with your pup? Please don't make putting the dog outside a band-aid for bigger issue - it isn't what's best for either of you. What I'm wondering about is your decision to move in with someone who doesn't want a dog in the house. It seems like an odd choice for a dog owner, and so I'm wondering what it is that you think putting the dog outside will "fix." Are there other solutions?


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

We just can't see thePOV of a person who would move in with someone who didn't want a dogo side AT ALL. 

So forgive us if we seem a little snarky.


----------



## victorino545 (Apr 8, 2013)

I agree with most people, it would be cruel to all of a sudden make him outside dog. We have inside dog and wherever we go I make it clear he does not like being outside because he is not use to it. So if it is a problem for him to be inside we will leave him home so he can be INSIDE. My son has a lab who has always been outside until the evening and then comes in. He likes it out there and sometimes prefers to stay out all night. But he is use to it. Please consider not putting him outside and get a doggie door.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

My dogs love being outside during the day doing their doggy things ... But when it's time to come in for the night ... They are right there at the door


----------



## DeeSpark (May 25, 2011)

Couldn't you at least have him inside at night, just in your room? I have to live with a family at the moment with my dog Sparky. The mother and daughter are allergic to dogs. So he has to be outside a lot of the time. He's not allowed free roam of the house but he IS allowed in my room. He sleeps inside and spends a lot of time in my room with me when I'm home. Then we walk, play and train and he has two beds on the porch along with his food and water bowl while I go to out/ to work. Works ok for us. He'd rather be inside all the time and able to wander like he used to (and we'll be moving out soon after just a few months of living here anyway). But he doesn't mind outside that much. He does hate being outside at night though. It would suck for almost any animal to go from sleeping inside to outside, I don't see why you couldn't compromise and have him at least sleep in his crate in your room at night. You can even leash him to walk him from your room to outside if the room mate is that weird about it.

Is her cat going to be forced to live outside too?


----------



## Rescue-mom (Mar 17, 2009)

I noticed you said she was a rescue dog, I would before sticking her outside make sure the contract you signed(if she actually came from a rescue) does not say anything about making her an outside dog.
A lot of rescues where i live have it right in the contract that the dog you are adopting is not to be a strictly outside dog.


----------

